# Switch programing in my NCE Power Pro



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm trying to remember how to program my power pro for my switches. I asked this before but can't find the thread anymore from a few years back. I moved and tore down my set up and now that it is reset up I cant remember how to do it. I am using LGB switches. In the move I also can't find my manual. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You must have some kind of decoder to drive the switch, that would be the starting point.


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You must have some kind of decoder to drive the switch, that would be the starting point.


I'm using the Lenz Digital Plus.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Here is the NCE switch controller, there are probably others by other manufactures, but on my layout I stay with what NCE offers. NCE DCC Online Store The NCE manual is listed there, just click it on.

trainman


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This switch controller?






Lenz 11150 Lenz Digital Plus Switch Decoders (LS150)


Buy the Lenz 11150 4044955111509 Switching decoder LS150 Up to six points, signals and other accessories can be controlled by the switching...




www.eurorailhobbies.com





Greg


----------

